# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  επεξεργαστής AMD 64 socket AM2 /AM2+

## tomis

Ζητώ κάποιον καλύτερο από τον AMD Phenom II X4 940 3Μhz που έχω αυτή την στιγμή

----------

